# tortoise nails too long ?



## dalycity tortuga (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a tortoise I rescued from a unloving owner and have noticed her nails are extremely long . I believe she looks like a mexican box is there anything I can do to trim her nails or do I have to take her to.a vet.


----------



## BowandWalter (Dec 7, 2012)

Depending on the length there are a few options, if they're just "kinda" long just add some slate rocks to the habitat, she'll file them down just by walking on the rock. If the are so long that they make walking difficult either you or the vet can trim them.

Trimming tortoise nails is fairly simple, you can look at the nail and see a more "solid" looking center, that's the quick. You want to carefully trim without getting to close to the quick, the quick contains blood vessels, so cutting it is bad news. If you just do a little bit every few weeks the quick will slowly recede.
I personally would just go for the slate, it's easier and less nerve racking if your not experienced clipping nails, plus if it's a permanent part of the enclosure you don't have to worry about any future nail trimmings


----------



## Balls (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for this. I am going to add a slate path where he likes to walk.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 7, 2012)

Please provide photos.


----------

